# help with my blackmoor gold fish



## hammadxu (Apr 4, 2011)

hi my blackmoors eyes turn into white or cloudy what should i do to cure it any help will greatly appreciated thanks in advance


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.nationalfishpharm.com/Q&A/eye_disorders.html


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This normally heals up with little effort on your part. Just make sure the water is pretty clean, then try that other stuff if that doesn't work. Using MelaFix and PimaFix should help


----------



## hammadxu (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks guys


----------

